# Hand Grips



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

I got some ODI grips to replace the factory ones, do any of you have any tricks to getting the stock ones off. Thanks in advance.


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

cut them off, this slicing long ways down them/ jmo thats what i did


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks cojack, I wasn't sure if cutting them was the best way.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

If you want to save them, blow compressed air in the end of one of them. They will pop right off without damage.


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

Cool, may try that before I cut them off. Around Febuary it will probably be for sale if not sold before then. Time to gat a SxS for the wife and daughter.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

IBBruin said:


> If you want to save them, blow compressed air in the end of one of them. They will pop right off without damage.


works for putting new ones on too..


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

aaaahaaa......c i learned somin today! Thanks:bigok:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

That's what were here for. Well, besides BS'ing. lol


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> If you want to save them, blow compressed air in the end of one of them. They will pop right off without damage.


Does it come off with a lot of force? I just think that would be fun to watch...sorry almost full moon.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Big D said:


> Does it come off with a lot of force? I just think that would be fun to watch...sorry almost full moon.


I guess it depends on how much air pressure you use. LOL

Now pull them fangs back in...


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

I was thinking that I would need to heat them up to melt the glue underneath, but after I thought about it the heat would melt the grips also. I had a blond moment. LOL


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

dawn or palmolive soap works great for gluing the new ones on. once it's dries they're stuck!
hair spray works great too!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I found out about the hair spray the hard way. I changed mine and didn't use anything at all. I was in a pretty deep hole and was working it hard. When they slip off and your standing on the side of your machine you go plop. LOL


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

I love this site, not only do you get an answer to your question quickly but you also get a real life story on what not to do. Thanks Guys

:mimbrules:


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

yea u can't pay for sillyness it comes FREEEEE!!!!!!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Jack said:


> I was thinking that I would need to heat them up to melt the glue underneath, but after I thought about it the heat would melt the grips also. I had a blond moment. LOL


See it's not just me affected by the moon - aroooo


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

I can't remember who but someone at the meet and greet found an awesome pair of grips at wal-mart on the cheap. Anything beats the stock ones if you ask me. Show us some pics when you get the new ones mounted if you dont mind.


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

I found some Pro Taper"pillow tops" from a stealership and only piad $15(canadian). They are great they got good grip dry or wet and are easy on the hands!


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

This is what they look like, they are fully lockable and gauranteed not to slip. I will post some pics of my brute once it's finished.


----------



## pprguy (Mar 4, 2011)

If you dont want them anymore just cut them off. if you dont want to do that. use a blow gun on air compressor. If you have hole in grip, Put the nozzle on one side, hit the air, and grip should fly right off. If you dont have a hole just go around the grip with air nozzle and it will lossen it and it should pop right off.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

This is a really old thread.


----------



## pprguy (Mar 4, 2011)

Yeah I realized that after I posted.


----------

